# Anime theme openings



## 2134 (Sep 5, 2010)

post anime theme opening


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 5, 2010)

2134 said:
			
		

> post anime theme opening


how about you post first?


----------



## 2134 (Sep 5, 2010)

Yu Yu Hakusho Opening 3 



ps HOW TO PUT VIDEO ON GBATEMP


----------



## Raika (Sep 5, 2010)

```
[youtube]Put the embedded code thingy here[/youtube]
```


Best.OP.Ever.


----------



## 2134 (Sep 5, 2010)

help to post youtube videos


----------



## princeEyeless (Sep 5, 2010)

Soul Eater Opening 2


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 5, 2010)

2134 said:
			
		

> Yu Yu Hakusho Opening 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fixed both...

I'm gonna agree with the Yu Yu Hakusho opening. Classic.


----------



## KaitoTheRamenBan (Sep 5, 2010)

do i seriously have to post the manliest anime opening ever?


----------



## Wombo Combo (Sep 5, 2010)

There is already a thread for this http://gbatemp.net/t249848-anime-intro-outro-songs


----------

